# How I increased my tips



## I Rateriders (Oct 12, 2016)

*From the day I posted this sign in my car, the percentage of riders that tip has increased significantly. Please copy it and display it in your car, and see if it works for you. 
Remember that what goes around, comes around. Treat your rider with respect and many will do the right thing.

I was inspired after seeing Rachel Holt's interview with Fortune, https://www.facebook.com/holt.rachel?fref=ts

where, when asked stated tipping is not required (the last thing she says)......







*


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

that's wild. I couldn't do that one. Ha!


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Tips are nice, but they're not included in my ratings. Their attitude is. Smell is. Maybe even where they're going from and to, sometimes. Not tipping.


----------

